# Translation



## Camille (Jan 22, 2002)

Hello How are you, I was wondering if someone can translate or say to me what 
"A Elbereth Giltoniel" (I know the second is not right sorry!! ) means, it is a place, is someone, ??? In the Fellowship, Bilbo makes a poem about Earendel, and there he says something about Elbereth as a person or a beeing, it seams to have a great power over the evildoers (nazgul, spiders) but I havent read the Silmarilion may there I willd find out, but I would like to know now  
Thanks


----------



## Cian (Jan 22, 2002)

Hullo. _A Elbereth Gilthoniel_ means "O Elbereth Starkindler" (past tense "having kindled").

_Elbereth_ is a Sindarin name for Varda, a revered being you'll find more about later  It means "Starqueen, Star-lady" (_bereth_ meant "spouse", used of the spouse of a King, thus "Queen")


----------



## Diabless (Jan 23, 2002)

Cian,
I am very curious on how you learned Sindarin and Quenya. You obviously read The Silmalarion and LOTR. Did you study it on purpose from a book or the web. Did someone personally teach you. Did you take a class. Have you been to Middle Earth or spent some time there. Are you one of the Men of Gondor's descandents?


----------



## Camille (Jan 24, 2002)

Thanks Cian I was reading the Fellowship last night (again) and There I found in Galadriel good bye song to the Fellowship that Elbereth was Varda, but gilthoniel was a mistery for me thanks a lot


----------



## vivi (Jan 28, 2002)

go to Ardalambion! It helps a lot! There is a full anylysis of the chant to the Star-queen. Each word is extensively analysed and explained! 



Anar kaluva tyelianna!


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 28, 2002)

OK, let's see (I can't find my Quenya-English dictionary):
[the] Sun will shine --gift. What is _tyeli_?? Silver, perhaps? No.. 
Ah well. 
I use a book called An Introduction to Elvish, check it out.


----------



## Cian (Jan 28, 2002)

That's spelled wrong by vivi, Ponti ~ _tielyanna_ rather.


----------



## elenya (Jan 28, 2002)

Maybe you guys could help me! What's 'mithro' mean? It's apparently the root word for my elven name and I would quite like to know what it means.

Thanks!


----------



## elenya (Jan 28, 2002)

And what do thoes endings mean for female names?
-thiel
-thien
-thwen


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 29, 2002)

I'm not all that earned in the Elvish languages, but I know that _mith_ means 'grey' in Sindarin. Cf. 'Mithrandir', 'Grey Wanderer'.
_-wen_ means 'woman' or 'lady'. _-iel_ is a female name suffix, as opposed to _-ion_, the male name suffix.
Right Cian?


----------

